# Do You Use Eye Drops on a Regular Basis?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

Whether for dry eyes, stressed eyes, allergies, etc. do you use over the counter or prescription eye drops on a regular basis?  I used to use these homeopathic drops for dry eyes and may buy them again.  Currently I'm using Refresh Tears.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 28, 2016)

I need to, especially for my right eye.   Do the products pictured work well for you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, they work well as I don't have a real condition, just dry stressed eyes, hay fever in summer gives me itchy eyes, but I don't use the allergy drops.  The ones in the picture seem to be more watery, but offer relief.  The Refresh I bought from Costco, so I've had several bottles on hand to use for quite awhile now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2016)

I have dry eye syndrome and have had for about 20 years.  I use eye wash first thing in the morning and dry eye drops throughout the day.  I need them less when I'm not on the computer much.  I've tried all kinds of brands and none seem to be better than others, although the single vial ones are better because they don't have a preservative in them. 

My sister (in US) uses a prescription one once a day.  She says they cost $300 a month!


----------



## oldman (Apr 29, 2016)

Only when I wear contacts. I use re-wetting drops while wearing the contacts and when I take them out, I use B&L Opcon-A to cleanse my eyes. I will also sometimes just squeeze some saline in my eyes to make them feel fresh.  Inside the plane, the air becomes very dry causing my contacts to also become dry, even though I use hydrated contacts. I wear my contacts when flying, instead of glasses because I can wear sunglasses without having to keep switching back and forth between regular glasses and sunglasses.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2016)

Oldman, I use a LOT of eye drops on long flights.


----------



## oldman (Apr 29, 2016)

It is extremely important to keep your eyes hydrated during flying long distances. The air in the plane is very dry and may cause a passenger that has been flying for extended hours a lot of itching and burning for several hours after landing. If this should happen, it has been recommended to me by my eye doctor to use a wash cloth with warm water and then cover my eyes with it. The warm water will promote more blood flow and lessen the severity of the symptoms.


----------



## BrendaThomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I think better then eye drops dealing dry eye with natural remedies is better. Sunglasses are best for dealing with dry eyes and other eye related issues. Some suppliers of sunglasses like city sunglass, Oakley and more offer you sunglasses that are best made for eye problems.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Jan 18, 2017)

Eye drops all the time. I have really dry eyes. Systane gel drops seem to help. Don't want to operate machinery for a good spell after application though. Pretty blurry.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 19, 2017)

oldman said:


> Only when I wear contacts. I use re-wetting drops while wearing the contacts and when I take them out, I use B&L Opcon-A to cleanse my eyes. I will also sometimes just squeeze some saline in my eyes to make them feel fresh.  Inside the plane, the air becomes very dry causing my contacts to also become dry, even though I use hydrated contacts. I wear my contacts when flying, instead of glasses because I can wear sunglasses without having to keep switching back and forth between regular glasses and sunglasses.


I wear contacts and was having all kinds of issues. I never went anywhere without re-wetting drops in my pockets. I switched to Clear Care hydrogen peroxide lens (not their Plus, just their regular, if that's what you call it) care months ago, use it on a daily basis, and I have almost no issues. I see better and it's that way all day long. Once I got the routine down, I think it's easier to use. It's a little different routine but you are not messing with the lens as much.

I think it was two things with me and they could easily be interrelated for all I know. First I think as I've aged I've become more sensitive to chemicals, and in this case it's the chemicals used in the contact lens storage solutions. Some clearly I had problems with but, in hind sight, I think I had more subtle issues with the ones I thought I was doing okay with. The second issue is the protein, etc buildup. Using Clear Care it feels like a brand news out of the package every day. I don't think there is any buildup. I keep some saline on hand and occasional rinse the lens with that, especially if they are tacky enough to want to stick to themselves when I pinch them to take them out at night.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 19, 2017)

My wife recently had cataract surgery  on both eyes (a month or so apart).  It was an improvement of sorts but because of discomfort, continuing after the surgery, the doctor prescribed eye drops.   They have made her much more comfortable.  It's an  over the counter brand, "GenTeal Tears" and cost $10.00.  One bottle usually lasts about a month and a half.  One drop in each eye 3 times a day and a daub of ointment at bedtime.  They are proving helpful and she notices the difference if she forgets a series of drops.


----------

